# Here's Your Chance



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok boys and girls, here is your opportunity to get back at the self-righteous hypocritical organization know as Chipotle's.....read with glee!

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/chipotles-gmo-catch-22-NAA-greg-henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I could not resist and had a little fun voting and leaving a comment.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It is done.

Never been to a Chipotle, not even sure there's one nearby.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have GMO free water, I better contract with them because pretty soon that will be all they can sell by their anti carcinogenic standards.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Done.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I could not resist and had a little fun voting and leaving a comment.


Me, too!

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> It is done.
> 
> Never been to a Chipotle, not even sure there's one nearby.


Same here. I do not even know how to pronounce Chipotle. My mind puts a "t" between the i and the p, then drops the le.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chitpot.....good one Tim. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Chuck Fipotle!


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Signed and delivered.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> I have GMO free water, I better contract with them because pretty soon that will be all they can sell by their anti carcinogenic standards.


Sorry but ima need you to send a sample off to the WHO and be absolutely 100% sure of that......think you may be living in fantasy land, surely something has leeched into that ground water and will kill you deader than a hammer....(course you have to drink 427 gallons a day for a period of 95 years but you get the idea)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Chuck Fipotle!


Sounds like a politicians name!

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh, you can't fix stupid... and there's a million more of them everyday...

Later! OL JR


----------

